# Tropica Nano C02 System



## _noob

Anyone have any experience using the pressurized Tropica Nano C02 System? Can it be modified to use other refillable tanks once the small disposable tank is used up? I have a fairly small tank so I'm thinking this might be a good option rather than a full seize C02 setup.

Plant Growth System Nano is a desirable solution for precise CO2 dosage in small aquariums. - Tropica Aquarium Plants

Thanks in advance.


----------



## raysquared

I was thinking about this for my 6 gallon, but decided to go with a 20 oz paintball set up. It lasts 9 months at 1 bps and I think the tropica would only last a couple of months.
I may be wrong, but I think you are stuck with getting their tanks and can't hook it up to different types of bottles.


----------



## Atom

I'm very interested in this product as well. Hopefully someone has some insight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _noob

Hey ray,

I have a 6 gallon as well, what type of paintball co2 setup did you end up building?


----------



## raysquared

I went with a aquatek regulator with a guardian 20 oz from a local paintball store. I did buy the tropica 3in1 diffuser that is used with that nano co2 system to save space.


----------



## _noob

Aquateck mini or regular? Any other pieces I would need other than c02 hosing? I like the Tropica 3/1 as well with my tiny tank, the regulator would pay for itself as those Tropica refill tanks are expensive.


----------



## raysquared

i went with the mini because its compatible with the paintball. You dont need to get an adapter this way. The regulator came with airline tubing, but i've read that it can leak co2, but i don't really care too much about that.


----------



## aprilsaquarium

I believe it comes with the hose also. They work well. We run one on the plant tank at the shop.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _noob

Awesome, aquateck mini, a paintball canister and a 3/1 and I'm set!


----------



## _noob

Where are people in the Vancouver area refilling C02 tanks, any idea how much a 24 oz paintball canister would cost to refill? It seems more of the paintball places are switching to HPA. Thanks!

Anyone use the Tropica Nano C02 system and prefer it over a paintball system?


----------



## Jousters

About $8 at the paintball store in New Westminster called Badlands.I would just get a 5lb co2 tank and regulator if you can afford it.In the long run you will not regret it.Paintball often have co2 leaking issues and the regulators are almost the same price as the regular size co2 tank.You also don't have to refill them all the time.I have used both and had no issues with a 5 lb tank and normal tank regulator.I bought mine at J&L Aquatics.You are also limited to were you can refill the paintball canister.You also wait longer for the fillup if the owner is dealing with another customer.


----------



## Dou

If you're serious about a planted tank, you won't regret getting a co2 cylinder and regulator with solenoid =). I completely agree with Jousters. I do my hydro testing and co2 refilling at ACME Fire Safety or Pat from Canadian Aquatics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _noob

Thanks, didn't know about Badlands, good to know I can fill up there for a decent price. For my small 6 gallon tank I'm thinking of aquateck mini which comes with the regulator/solenoid and buy the Tropica 3/1 diffuser separately.


----------



## _noob

Update - Amazon stopped stocking the aquatek mini c02 regulator recently so I picked up the tropica nano system. I'm hoping to find an adapter so I can use the tropica regulator and a paintball system to avoid the expensive co2 bottles. Anyone know what adapter fits and use the tropica nano?


----------



## _noob

LOL, amazon started stocking the aquatek mini again .... oh well I'll see how the tropica nano system goes and just order an adapter and see if it fits to convert it. Just won't have a solenoid.


----------



## _noob

Update - well here's my take on the tropica nano plant growth system. It's expensive but I found on one sale which helped. This was my first attempt at pressurized c02 and considered the aquatek mini paintball regulator but after reading some negative reviews decided to hold off on that Amazon purchase.

The tropica system didn't have any instructions, although I had watched the video online, it's pretty easy to set up. I soaked the ceramic diffuser for 24 hours as it suggested, the first day I got a ton of large bubbles and was worried it had a leak, I adjusted it several times but still very large bubbles. However it seems it just needed more time to saturate as 72 hours later it's nothin but tiny micro bubbles. I have found the sweet spot to get the bubble count I want, I took a jiffy marker to mark the knob so I can tell what position it should be, especially because you have to turn it on/off every day.

I'm using a fluval edge 6 gallon so it's a fairly small tank. Not sure how long the tank will last but I've already looked into adapters online that I can hopefully connect to the tropica regulator to a paintball container as the tropica canisters are 30-35 bucks a piece. I read one person who said hydra aquatic paintball adapter worked for the tropica nano online so that may be my next upgrade. I will say the tiny tanks blend in nicely and don't take up a lot of space. The quality of the pieces, the 3/1 diffuser and regulator are nice.

Plants are responding well to the c02, I'm attempting hc, UG and Glosso now that I have c02.


----------



## do-boy86

Hi! I'm actually in a very similar situation with an Edge and recently being given a tropica regulator. Did you ever find a definitive answer about an adapter and if so where did you buy one? Or are you still using the tropica tanks and how long do they last? 

Much appreciated!


----------



## _noob

hey I did end up buying an adaptor off amazon, however have not gotten around to installing it to the tropica regulator and paintball cannister. Still using the tropica co2 system, but I took out CO2 as I didn't want to risk killing my shrimp since I didn't have a solenoid.

If i decide to change things up I may put the C02 system back in.


----------



## Shrimplover

I have a Tropica nano CO2 system that's basically brand new, been sitting around for a while doing nothing. Looking to sell to anyone looking for a sleek and compact co2 system for their nano tank. Bought this brand new from Aquarium's West.
PM me or text 604-551-8711

Thanks


----------

